# Spiralmax



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

I just ordered a spiralmax from www.spiralmax.com and installed it. I wasn't really expecting this to work, but I ordered it anyways because my friends all thought that it was a joke. I installed it, and to my surprise it actually DID work! My needle races from 2 to 3K, and then when it hits about 4 1/2 to 5 it takes off again to 6 1/2! I also get wayyyyy better gas mileage. Its funny how a piece of metal (that costs about 15 cents to make) can actually do THAT much!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

:rofl: :jack: :blah: :loco:


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

Ha ha ha!!! I am sure this device lives up to it's claims of "0 to 35% increase in horsepower". I expect that "zero" is the only reason that they are technically not in violation of any laws for selling this snake oil. I wonder if their warranty covers engine damage when one of those flimsy alumnium fan blade rips off and ends up in your cylinder head.

I suspect that the *real* horespower gain comes from the sticker, so you're better off buying one of those for 5 bucks.


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm that sounds EXACTLY like what my friends said :rofl: ....... until they drove my car :thumbup:


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

I wonder why real car companies haven't caught on yet. So much money spent on R&D to tweak a few horsepower out, to add a few MPG, and all along a soda can in the air intake would have done the trick. It must be a conspiracy...


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Perhaps it should have been called the Spiral-Placebo!


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

With install instructions like this....










...you know you have a quality product!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

jamietre said:


> I wonder why real car companies haven't caught on yet. So much money spent on R&D to tweak a few horsepower out, to add a few MPG, and all along a soda can in the air intake would have done the trick. It must be a conspiracy...


:rofl:


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL think wut you want guys ...... u don't believe me that it works so be it. It really doesn't matter to me anymore because I made about 20 bucks off my friends by proving them wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

I am curious about how you "proved" your friends wrong. I assume you used a dynamometer?

You must also be aware that performance characteristics of your car may change termporarily when you reset the OBC as recommended in the Spiralmax installation instructions... so I assume that you reset the OBC *before* you installed the spiralmax to get a *true* before and after dyno test?


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

318-Bmw said:


> I just ordered a spiralmax from www.spiralmax.com and installed it. I wasn't really expecting this to work, but I ordered it anyways because my friends all thought that it was a joke. I installed it, and to my surprise it actually DID work! My needle races from 2 to 3K, and then when it hits about 4 1/2 to 5 it takes off again to 6 1/2! I also get wayyyyy better gas mileage. Its funny how a piece of metal (that costs about 15 cents to make) can actually do THAT much!


I have no problem believing it. It is not unusal to have good designers and reserachers not to work in large firms.

How much better gas mileage do you get?


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

I never had my car put on the dyno. But I had my friends drive my car RIGHT before I had it put on, then I let them drive it RIGHT after it was installed. And I didn't have to reset the air flow meter because in some cars it automatically resets itself. You only need to reset it if you dont feel the instant power gain after you install it. The results were so significant that they didn't even argue w/me lol. Im glad to see that there are finally some open minded people in here  . And to answer the question about that gas mileage....... I got about 100 miles out of a quater tank of gas. Now i get about 110 to 125. Pretty significant difference


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, I'm completely open minded! I am completely willing to believe the claims of this guy, all he has to do is post independently verified dyno results. And possibly hire someone over the age of 13 to redesign his web site.

In fact, if there was even a SINGLE PERSON who was not obviously trying to sell this thing who posted their own dyno results, I might not laugh every time I heard the name, "Spiralmax".

Search deja.com.. you will find people as far back 1996 talking about this thing, yet there is not a shred of evidence to back it up in all that time. All you have is a bunch of made-up numbers from made-up people being posted over and over -- the same ones that are on his web site. How odd.

Don't you think if it actually did anything, the gearheads would have caught on in the 8 years since this thing made its appearance?

At the same time, you have lots of folks who are willing to believe ... but the Spiralmax people don't seem interested in playing. I wonder why.

---

Newsgroups: rec.autos.makers.ford.mustang
Date: 1999/09/04

I offered the SprialDork spam-masters my services in testing their product.
I offered to pay for chassis dyno time with my own money. I also made them a
promise. I said if it worked, I would eat my words and post that it worked.
However, if it didn't work, I would post to every automotive based newsgroup
that it was a piece of crap.

They never contacted me.

If it really worked, they would not have anything to be afraid of, and would
relish the opportunity to make me eat my words considering I constantly
flame them when the spam the newsgroups.

--
Jared Rude
1990 LX 5.0 - 13.188 @ 101.30
1.750 - 60' / 3080 lbs with full interior

Newsgroups: rec.autos.makers.ford.mustang
Date: 1999/09/07

I offered the same thing, I even said that if I had a 0 hp gain I'd pay for
the damn thing.

Mike
Black '98 GT w/17" Wheels
MAS Mod and K&N

---

To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: http://www.spiralmax.com 
From: harrison <[email protected]> 
Date: Sat, 18 Jul 1998 11:46:20 -0400 
References: <[email protected]> 
Sender: [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Car & Driver tested this product on a 98 BMW 540i. They did a dyno before and after installation. The result was absolutly no change in hp.

---

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july03/ask_sarah/

Q: "I had a friend recommend that I put a "Spiral Max Turbo Air Twister" in my 1998 Maxima (see www.spiralmax.com ). I was wondering if anyone has used this product, and what results it has shown?"

A: ... "While the website is worth a laugh promoting that Spiralmax will "clean out and reduce carbon build-up&#8230; longer lasting spark plugs, smoother running car, and reduced vibration and engine noise," not only does it block your intake airpath creating a loss of power, the fans can break off into your throttle body and lodge in the intake manifold. Save your money for a good tune-up and a real mod that doesn't risk harming your engine"

---

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread/t-44198.html

RS_NW 
I think SCC ran a article doing some dyno tests on spiral-max. If I remember how the article read I think that they said in some applications they actually lost power and gas milage. 36HP for $100???-for a little intake insert??? Give me a break. You want more power? You got to pay to play. My 2 cents.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

This thread had me curious. I could have sworn I had read about a similar device and started to dig around. I had heard they were a hoax, but wanted to make sure.

This thing is on boards every where! All with the same thoughts here. I found it mentioned on boards for PT Cruisers, Hot Rods, several Honda boards, and even a Chevy Baretta board (didn't know there was such a thing) to name a few.

This guy actually dyno'd his car with one in with less than spectacular results...lower HP and torque down low, no difference in the rest of the band. He includes the carts and readouts.
Baretta Link

This link has a great engineering explination as to why they don't work about half way down the page. Nissan Performance Mag

This one comes from a mechanical engineer in the UK. Another good technical read. Mechanical Engineer comments

One thing I also found. On three different boards (1 Honda Prelude, 1 Hot Rod, 1 Comaro/Firebird/TA) had reports of the blades breaking off and being sucked into the manifold with rather colorful comments from the cars owners :yikes:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The TORNADO! The Tornado infomercials went away for a few years, then I noticed it showing up again in the last year or so. I can't remember when I first saw it, but it must've been at least a decade ago.

I always love it when they have some scraggly-ass high school autoshop teacher extolling its virtues.

Anyone remember fuel-line magnets?


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

yamato said:


> I have no problem believing it. It is not unusal to have good designers and reserachers not to work in large firms.
> 
> How much better gas mileage do you get?


Hey Yamoto, I've got some really good deals for you. Drop me a PM and we'll talk. (Please have your credit card information handy).


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm thats intresting ..... its also funny that there is ONE SINGLE guy selling this product. I think something is fishy .... like this guy does not want to be known or something. Maybe he stole the idea from somewhere :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The TORNADO! The Tornado infomercials went away for a few years, then I noticed it showing up again in the last year or so. I can't remember when I first saw it, but it must've been at least a decade ago.
> 
> I always love it when they have some scraggly-ass high school autoshop teacher extolling its virtues.
> 
> Anyone remember fuel-line magnets?


Yes! (he said, blushing )


----------

